# [SOLVED] PHP: undefined symbol: unixd_config

## Finswimmer

```

$/etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * apache2 has detected an error in your setup:

apache2: Syntax error on line 154 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Syntax error on line 14 of /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf: Cannot load modules/libphp5.so into server: /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/libphp5.so: undefined symbol: unixd_config

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to start

```

Neubauen von apache und php hat nichts gebracht.

In make.conf ist php5.6 als target angegeben.

```
$eix -e php

[U] dev-lang/php

     Available versions:  

     (5.4)  [M]5.4.45

     (5.5)  5.5.31 5.5.32 5.5.33

     (5.6)  5.6.17 5.6.18 5.6.19

     (7.0)  ~7.0.4-r1

       {apache2 bcmath berkdb bzip2 calendar cdb cgi cjk +cli crypt +ctype curl curlwrappers debug embed enchant exif +fileinfo +filter firebird flatfile fpm frontbase ftp gd gdbm gmp +hash +iconv imap inifile intl iodbc ipv6 +json kerberos ldap ldap-sasl libedit libmysqlclient libressl mhash mssql mysql mysqli mysqlnd nls oci8-instant-client odbc +opcache pcntl pdo +phar phpdbg +posix postgres qdbm readline recode selinux +session sharedmem +simplexml snmp soap sockets spell sqlite ssl sybase-ct systemd sysvipc threads tidy +tokenizer truetype unicode vpx wddx +xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm xslt zip zlib}

     Installed versions:  5.5.30(5.5)(08:53:46 09.01.2016)(apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt ctype curl exif fileinfo filter gd gdbm hash iconv intl json ldap mysql mysqli nls opcache pdo phar posix readline session simplexml spell ssl threads tokenizer truetype unicode xml xmlwriter xslt zip zlib -bcmath -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -debug -embed -enchant -firebird -flatfile -fpm -frontbase -ftp -gmp -imap -inifile -iodbc -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap-sasl -libedit -libmysqlclient -mhash -mssql -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -postgres -qdbm -recode -selinux -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets -sqlite -sybase-ct -systemd -sysvipc -tidy -vpx -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xpm) 5.6.19(5.6)(09:03:27 25.03.2016)(apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt ctype curl exif fileinfo filter gd gdbm hash iconv intl json ldap mysql mysqli nls opcache pdo phar posix readline session simplexml spell ssl threads tokenizer truetype unicode xml xmlwriter xslt zip zlib -bcmath -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -debug -embed -enchant -firebird -flatfile -fpm -frontbase -ftp -gmp -imap -inifile -iodbc -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap-sasl -libedit -libmysqlclient -libressl -mhash -mssql -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -postgres -qdbm -recode -selinux -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets -sqlite -sybase-ct -systemd -sysvipc -tidy -vpx -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xpm)

     Homepage:            http://php.net/

     Description:         The PHP language runtime engine
```

```
[I] www-servers/apache

     Available versions:  (2) 2.2.31 2.4.18 ~2.4.18-r1

       {debug doc ldap libressl selinux ssl static suexec threads APACHE2_MODULES="access_compat actions alias asis auth_basic auth_digest authn_alias authn_anon authn_core authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_core authz_dbd authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cache_disk cern_meta cgi cgid charset_lite dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache dumpio env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers http2 ident imagemap include info lbmethod_bybusyness lbmethod_byrequests lbmethod_bytraffic lbmethod_heartbeat log_config log_forensic logio macro mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_fcgi proxy_ftp proxy_html proxy_http proxy_scgi proxy_wstunnel ratelimit remoteip reqtimeout rewrite setenvif slotmem_shm socache_shmcb speling status substitute unique_id unixd userdir usertrack version vhost_alias" APACHE2_MPMS="event itk peruser prefork worker"}

     Installed versions:  2.4.18(2)(09:06:26 25.03.2016)(ldap ssl threads -debug -doc -libressl -selinux -static -suexec APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_core authn_dbm authn_file authz_core authz_dbm authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif socache_shmcb speling status unique_id unixd userdir usertrack vhost_alias -access_compat -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -authz_dbd -cache_disk -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -http2 -ident -imagemap -lbmethod_bybusyness -lbmethod_byrequests -lbmethod_bytraffic -lbmethod_heartbeat -log_forensic -macro -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_fcgi -proxy_ftp -proxy_html -proxy_http -proxy_scgi -proxy_wstunnel -ratelimit -remoteip -reqtimeout -slotmem_shm -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -peruser -prefork -worker")

     Homepage:            http://httpd.apache.org/

     Description:         The Apache Web Server

```

Ich bin da aktuell ratlos...

----------

## Finswimmer

eselect php set apache2 1 brachte

```
!!! Warning: The apache2 configuration has changed in this

!!! Warning: version of eselect-php. You should define "-D PHP"

!!! Warning: and not "-D PHP5" for apache. The module is now

!!! Warning: loaded by 70_mod_php.conf (was 70_mod_php5.conf).

!!! Warning: After you have changed "-D PHP5" to "-D PHP", 

!!! Warning: you should remove 70_mod_php5.conf to eliminate

!!! Warning: this warning. Until you have done so, your eselect

!!! Warning: choices for apache2 will have no effect.

Please restart apache for the changes to take effect.
```

Das hat dann geholfen...

----------

